# Peppermint Capsules!



## korcar91 (Jan 28, 2009)

I suffer with IBS-C with bloating. I have been taking the capsules for 3 days and have not seen significant results. If they have had effect on you, when do you take them, how many, and how? Do you have any tips for people that are new to taking them.Thank You in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I take them for pain.I tend to the D side of things.When I have an episode of pain, I take 2-3 Altoids and they take the edge off the pain.They are an antispasmodic (smooth muscle relaxer) but aren't usually as constipating as the prescription ones. They usually don't treat either bloating or constipation, mostly people take peppermint for cramps/colicky pain. So even if they help for that part of the IBS they may not treat everything.


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have episodes of cramps, nausea and gas pain and I find that peppermint altoids and peppermint capsules make those alot more bearable.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, I have IBS-C and my gastroenterologist got me onto Mintec which i take 1 capsule 30-1hr before food and it certainly seems to be helping. I've been on it now for a week. When i forget to take it, i do find that i cramp and bloat.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i take about 4 peppermint caps whenever i feel really nauseous and bloated and after 20 minutes or so, the discomfort becomes more bearable. what kind are you taking? i think i read on the .. board that enteric coated ones are more effective because they can bypass the stomach acid and get to where it's needed.


----------



## sarah jane (Apr 1, 2009)

I buy pure essential oils from Young Living.com..[Utah]..these oils are the best in the country..peppermint oil is the best for IBS, and i recommend also buying clear vegetable capsules..fill a cap w/peppermint oil and either take it internally or insert it rectally..[I use some kind of oily cream to help insert..prep H works well..]the rectal insertion usually stimulates a bm for me..pretty quickly..and the oral cap will be calming to your digestion..i also put drops of peppermint oil in my water bottle.the key to taking the oils internally is that they MUST be 100% organic..which you usually cannot even find at Whole Foods or some other health food store..if you order from YL you can't go wrong..i order a small bottle every month without fail


----------

